# 4P Ghetto Rig



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

My 4P rig

It's now got a wooden cover on it with 2 X 12mm fans fixed on the front of the cover (can't call it a case, its just a few bits of wood to protect it in the workshop)

I've got the [H] bios on board and its running overclocked @ 1.050 mv. (OCNG V4, not updated to V5 yet, as I've not read/seen any reason to do so).

Motherboard:  SM H8QGi +-F . 
CPU's:                Opteron 6168 X4, 
Memory            16 x 1gb 
Cooling             8X Noctua fans 
OS                    12.04 LTS Desktop 64
PSU                   EVGA 850w, I can't remember if its a gold or silver version 

Ghetto wooden case laid flat.

It's in the workshop so its running cool, at less than 30c across all cores = no heating apart from the rig in there

The photos are just, Front, top and the baseboard for the rig


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

My 4P is very nearly a twin to yours 

*Yours:*


johnerz said:


> Motherboard: SM H8QGi +-F .
> CPU's: Opteron 6168 X4,
> Memory 16 x 1gb
> Cooling 8X Noctua fans
> ...



*Mine:*
Motherboard: SM H8QGi +-F .
CPU's: Opteron 6168 X4
Memory: 16 x 1gb
Cooling: CM 212 w/8 fans
OS: 12.04 LTS
PSU: Seasonic X-1050 Gold (upgraded from Silverstone OP-1000)

*Ghetto wooden case laid flat*   



Spoiler:  some bad quality pics


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2015)

I like it! I think it may be quieter than Nortons.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice! Love me some 4P goodness!!!!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

james888 said:


> I like it! I think it may be quieter than Nortons.



They do run quieter than my desktop on my lol 

- in space no one can here you cry-


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P is very nearly a twin to yours
> 
> *Yours:*
> 
> ...


Very Nice, looks like the brother to mine 

Are you running the "H" bios (if it works for your board)?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2015)

ooo yeah.. i like it and add some vga card on that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Very Nice, looks like the brother to mine
> 
> Are you running the "H" bios (if it works for your board)?


I think Norton's rig is running the stock Bios(if I remember correctly). I'm running OCNG4 on both my 4P's and @[Ion] has OCNG5 me thinks(he just flashed a few months ago). *Congrats on the double WU dump yesterday!*


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone built a rig like this with Xeons? Are they overclockable at all?


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think Norton's rig is running the stock Bios(if I remember correctly). I'm running OCNG4 on both my 4P's and @[Ion] has OCNG5 me thinks(he just flashed a few months ago). *Congrats on the double WU dump yesterday!*



It has the [H] Bios but I'm not sure of the version. I want to keep power usage reasonable so I'm not overclocking it for now- it draws around 500-550w (at the wall) atm.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2015)

hat said:


> Has anyone built a rig like this with Xeons? Are they overclockable at all?


Has anyone made a 4p Xeon board? I have a 2p Xeon. Also with the right board Xeon setups are very overclockable. Sr2 board is what your looking for.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2015)

1366? I was thinking of the most recent hardware... overclockable 2011/2011-3 xeons?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2015)

I am so behind on intel stuffs. But as I just noriced there are now 4p and 8p Xeon boards. Extremely expensive but I would mind having a 160 some threads with one rig pulling around 1400watt from the wall. Lol


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2015)

hat said:


> 1366? I was thinking of the most recent hardware... overclockable 2011/2011-3 xeons?


No. Newer than 1366 xeons not over lockable.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

The double dump was not expected to show until this mornings update, it must have just arrived in time to be included  

I've never popped a GPU onto this board and don't have a "spare" to test, but I also have no idea if they will run a decent ppd with a Gpu in and folding

Sadly of course the big adv work units will die by the end of this month and end the huge ppd from multi core server CPU's

The sadness continues as my 670 pulls under the 100k ppd and I can't afford a 970/980

The overclock is "new" and I'll live with the cost until big adv dies and then will reconsider my options. If the 4p will run a Gpu (never thought about but will research later when I get some more free time) then I may just try to convince the wife to allow me to buy a 970 to put in it. We are of to Maui in March for almost 3 weeks for my sons wedding so as you may expect funds are tight currently lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

A 4P will do fairly well crunching for WCG if that's an option for you- mine does around 20k ppd vs 7k ppd for an overclocked i7-970 hex core.... which puts it regularly in the Top 50 of all crunching rigs.


It's tough to make a direct folding to crunching comparison but this is what the above do for crunching:

4P- 6168's
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3193884/charts
i7-970
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2656516/charts


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2015)

johnerz said:


> The double dump was not expected to show until this mornings update, it must have just arrived in time to be included
> 
> I've never popped a GPU onto this board and don't have a "spare" to test, but I also have no idea if they will run a decent ppd with a Gpu in and folding
> 
> ...


If you like folding, our WCG team could use your cpu cycles if you feel like moving them over once bigadv stops.

Edit: Appears Norton beat me to it by 2 minutes somehow, even though I opened the thread and responded shortly after. Captain so quick!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2015)

Norton is a ninja


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton is a ninja



I'm hiding in your bushes waiting to pounce!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> I'm hiding in your bushes waiting to pounce!


...with a sledge hammer


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2015)

V Nice, found it odd that you put all that money in to it all and then i see a Blue WD drive lol.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 15, 2015)

Norton,  james888 and  The_MaD_ShOt

Tbo I've never considered WGC, but if the points drop too much next month then I'll consider it . I started  out supporting SETI, then as I found Folding moved over in about 2009, and apart from PG and poor attitude to supporters I have not seen any reason to move away.


AsRock

The HDD is of very little importance, as the folding is using the memory as a ram disk, and it was one I had lying around from older builds


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Norton,  james888 and  The_MaD_ShOt
> 
> Tbo I've never considered WGC, but if the points drop too much next month then I'll consider it . I started  out supporting SETI, then as I found Folding moved over in about 2009, and apart from PG and poor attitude to supporters I have not seen any reason to move away.
> 
> ...


I started on SETI, moved to mapping the milky way, and now do work for WCG because we have a strong TPU team.


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> No. Newer than 1366 xeons not over lockable.


Not even on 2011-3? Can't adjust the bclk strap to 125/133 like you can with the desktop chips?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2015)

AsRock said:


> V Nice, found it odd that you put all that money in to it all and then i see a Blue WD drive lol.


.... Then you don't want to see the drives i have connected to my 4P rigs. LOL


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> .... Then you don't want to see the drives i have connected to my 4P rigs. LOL



Yes i would i love multi CPU setup's lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 15, 2015)

If you do get into GPU folding the r9 280x/7970 gets about 100-120k ppd for ~$220.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

hat said:


> Not even on 2011-3? Can't adjust the bclk strap to 125/133 like you can with the desktop chips?


I realized I might of been wrong about the new xeon 2011-3 cpu's so I looked it up. It appears the only overclocking you can do is adjusting the bclk, just like all other recent xeons. You don't get straps, so usually you can go up about apparently 10mhz on the bclk. But as we talked about in another thread, this form of overclocking causes all sorts of other issues. It really is a shame intel is removing overclocking as an option from low end celerons to these xeons.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2015)

You could always shove however many gpu's you can run in that 4p rig and fold on them and crunch WCg on the left over unused cores.


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2015)

If we have straps on the standard desktop 2011/2011-3 chips one would think it could be done on the xeons too. Apparently not.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You could always shove however many gpu's you can run in that 4p rig and fold on them and crunch WCg on the left over unused cores.



Unfortunately these 4P boards only have a single PCIE x16 slot 

An EVGA SR-2 or SR-X would be the better board for a cruncher/folder since they have dual cpu sockets and 7 PCIE slots iirc!


----------

